# Salzburg’s biggest hit this season....you’ll never believe it



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Salzburg Landestheater, in late-Covid desperation, has pulled together a new cast for its shopworn 10 year-old, tourist-aimed production of The Sound of Music.

Whaddaya know? The locals can't get enough of it.


----------

